# Chicago



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2019)

Just back from a wonderful weekend visit to my granddaughter (the blond in the picture), who lives in Chicago. She and her husband treated us to some great
tourist attractions, including this boat trip on the Chicago River, where you glide along seeing some of the most interesting architecture in the world. The tour guide
had an amazing amount of information about that city!
My son, on the left, is dressed for the next stop (for the men), which was a baseball game in history Wrigley Field, Nats vs. Cubs. The Nats won, so my fanatic Nats fan son
was happy.


----------



## treeguy64 (Aug 26, 2019)

My home town!  Born and raised, South Side, South Shore, Hyde Park.  Very sadly, you cannot safely walk the streets of my old neighborhood anymore.  When I last visited, about ten years ago, the streets of South Shore were deserted, on a beautiful Saturday afternoon, around 1 PM.  Very weird.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2019)

awwww I can't see your picture Sunny...


----------



## 911 (Aug 26, 2019)

I also like Chicago. My wife really enjoys shopping on the Mag Mile. I like the restaurants, especially the pizza shops.

Sorry, I can’t see the picture.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 26, 2019)

Chicago is great  ......  the invisible picture not so much.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2019)

Strange, the picture shows up perfectly in my own original note in this thread. I'll try it once more, before giving up.  (In the first note, I used that Copy Image Location method that works for all our Picture games. But it doesn't seem to work on a picture taken by my phone.)

I'll continue trying to get the picture to show up. It's a lovely picture.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2019)

I can see a picture now of the back of people's heads..is that the one, Sunny?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2019)

The important part of the picture isn't the back of their heads, it's the reflection in the glass building. But yes, I'm glad a picture finally appeared!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 26, 2019)

Glad you had a nice visit Sunny!


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 27, 2019)

Sunny said:


> The important part of the picture isn't the back of their heads, it's the reflection in the glass building. But yes, I'm glad a picture finally appeared!


 Oh sorry, I didn't realise, because the picture is so small I can't tell what's in the reflection...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 27, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> My home town!  Born and raised, South Side, South Shore, Hyde Park.  Very sadly, you cannot safely walk the streets of my old neighborhood anymore.  When I last visited, about ten years ago, the streets of South Shore were deserted, on a beautiful Saturday afternoon, around 1 PM.  Very weird.


My home town also, North and West sides..


----------



## Don M. (Aug 27, 2019)

I made a few trips to Chicago when I was working.  That's a great city....if you stay away from the crime infested areas.  My fondest memories are the Chicago Deep Dish Pizza, and a couple of trips to the top of the Sears/Willis tower.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 29, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> My home town also, North and West sides..


----------



## Lethe200 (Aug 30, 2019)

Love the photo, Sunny! 

Oh my, I left Chicago in 1969 and I can still agree with KenNTex's list. LOL! Born in Hyde Park but moved to the near North Side by high school age.

However, I stopped rooting for the Bears when Halas deliberately pulled Gale Sayers out of his 6-TD game vs the Niners. Everybody knew why - he didn't want any black man setting a record that no white player might ever break. I thought it was disgusting then, and I still think it's so. Interestingly, so does the great Dick Butkus, who became BFF with Sayers after they both retired. 

If you're a long-time football fan, the NFL series "A Football Life" has an episode that profiles Sayers and Butkus. Very sadly, in 2013 Sayers was diagnosed with dementia.

You can stream the episode on the NFL network website: Dick Butkus and Gale Sayers in "A Football Life" episode


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 30, 2019)

@Ken N Tx   ...my memories are a little different ...late 40's

I lived in Chicago as a little kid  ...  and my mother lived there years before,   in a tenement  building that was on Lake Shore Blvd. ...  An apartment building before the high-rises there.    A couple of her neighbors were the original  Amos and Andy (they were white).

I remember going to Lincoln Park Zoo often,  as it was fairly close,  and Wrigley Field too.  ... went to many baseball games and played around in the wooden bleachers with my cousin during the games.   We were about 5 years old. ...  a lot of fun.


----------

